# Anyone looking to adopt a female rat in the north central florida area?



## stuarta911 (Dec 25, 2013)

I am looking for a new home for my rat Xeno. She is a 2.5 yr old female. Her companion dies 3 days ago and she has become very depressed. I cannot get another rat because I am to move soon. The only solution I can think of that will make her happy is to give her to someone with other ratty companions so she will not be lonely. She has never been alone in her whole life. 

If anyone know any local website or forums for rat adoption in the North Central Florida area, or any sites that work with rat adoption, please let me know. I do not want to give her to a rescue service because I do not think that environment will make her happier.


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

Did you find a good home for her?


----------

